# Tabellen aus Datenbank 1 nach Datenbank 2



## TRex2003 (22. Jun 2007)

Hi,

ich steh vor nem Problem, das ich mit meinem aktuellen Wissen nicht lösen kann:

Tabellen aus Datenbank A einlesen, modifizieren (das ist kein Problem) und dann nach Datenbank B schreiben.
Der für mich schwierige Teil besteht darin, die Tabellenwerte in die richtigen Typen zu speichern und dann wieder zurückzuschreiben.

Die Tabellen haben allesamt unterschiedliche Strukturen (MySQL), von daher ist es zu aufwändig, "statisch" zu arbeiten.

Ich habs zunächst mit ResultSet.getObjekt() versucht, aber nur das Lesen und wieder *Speichern* endet in ner NullpointerException. 

Hab schon google befragt, aber nicht das gefunden, was ich gebraucht hab..

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## DP (23. Jun 2007)

```
mysqldump datenbank1 > dump.txt
mysql datenbank2 < dump.txt
```


----------



## TRex2003 (23. Jun 2007)

Das Ganze müsste über ein Java-Programm laufen...ich muss die Strings bearbeiten und deswegen muss ich die Zeilen einzeln einlesen. Sonst hätt ichs auch so oder ähnlich gemacht 

Außerdem soll das im Endeffekt auch für andere Datenbanken funktionieren; MySQL ist nur der Testlauf.


----------

